# Wanted: Racing Bike 58cm in good condition ~250 pounds



## tudor (7 Nov 2011)

Hello there,

I'm looking for a racing bike size L or XL so anything above 58cm is welcome. 
My budget is a bit tight, around 250 pounds.

Cheers.


----------



## Bensbikespares (8 Nov 2011)

Ive got a few olf racing bikes around that size


----------



## tudor (8 Nov 2011)

Can you show me some pics and specs maybe?
Cheers


----------



## Bensbikespares (9 Nov 2011)

Hi Tudor can you please view our site and leave a contact us message just as it goes into our system and should be done a lot quiker   

http://bensbikespares1.weebly.com/index.html

Cheers BBS


----------



## tudor (16 Nov 2011)

This can be closed. Found what I was looking for.
Thank you.


----------

